# Red, bumpy, dry AWFUL winter face, HELP!



## Amber (Dec 21, 2006)

I usually get a few dry patches on my face and legs in the winter, but right now my skin is AWFUL! It started out just feeling bumpy, but I didn't notice anything visually, now over the past couple days it's gotten more and more red, and now I'm getting dry flaky patches. And it's extremely raw and painful as well.

I've been exfoliating with some baking soda after I wash my face (I use LUSH Coalface soap), and then moisturizing with this lotion which is mostly shea butter. It doesn't seem to be helping. I don't want to exfoliate the crap out of it since it's already extremely raw. Wearing no makeup on it looks terrible, I look like a barbecued lizard, but covering it with makeup doesn't look much better.

It's awful, is there anything I can do to clear this up?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 21, 2006)

i use to have the same thing happen to me all the time icky dry patches.

I swear dr.weil mushroom surem works magic its from orgins go in there and theyll explain it to you its definitly worth the money.


----------

